# Mountains of the Sea - Waves Photographed at the Point Where They Look Like Mountains



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

I love the sea, waves and mountains.  This photographer catches shots of waves just when they look like mountains of the sea, very nice! More pics here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/wave-photography-ray-collins/


----------



## merlin (Mar 24, 2015)

Amazing photos, the last one looks like solid rock!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow!  Spooky....I see where the Japanese are building a seawall, 250 miles long and 5 stories high to try to prevent tsunami's.  Great pics SB, Thanks.


----------



## muffin (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow  good pictures SB


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Amazing.....thanks


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome pics SB


----------



## Raven (Mar 26, 2015)

Wonderful pictures of an angry sea.
Thank you SeaBreeze.


----------

